# ייפה את כחו



## talmid

Authorise    and / or   power of attorney

…...........................................................................................................................................

Hi Everyone!


I would like to request help, please, with the term

ייפה את כחו



Replies, with nekudot,ן if possible, please,

would give me certainty as to pronunciation and would be much appreciated.



Firstly, does ייפה את כחו mean both

“authorise” and “authorisation”

and also

Power of Attorney



Secondly, how would one say in Hebrew, please,


I authorise you to issue decisions in my name

I have authorised you to issue decisions in my name”

I will authorise you to issue decisions in my name”



I believe that a possible alternative expression might be:

אני מוסר לך את ייפוח כחי
(and I am happy to be corrected if this is incorrect)

but,this form, even if correct, does not help me –

-because my wish is to learn how

ייפה את כחו

is used and conjugated.



Thank you very much


----------



## aavichai

Hi

Yippa Et Koh'o

to allow someone to act in his name

and Yippuy Koa'h is the noun (a construct state)

I autorrised my lower to do this
Yippiti Et Koh'o Shel Orekh-HaDDin Shelli..


----------



## shalom00

laywer


----------



## aavichai

thanks

i thought it is law-er

you wrote laywer
but i checked it in the dictionary and it says Lawyer (probably you mispelled)

why is there the suffix of Yer after the Law (or is it Lawy-er?)


----------



## shalom00

You are correct that I misspelled it, it should be lawyer.

Apparently the suffix "-ier" designated centuries ago a person occupied in a certain profession, and the i turned into y around the 17th century.


----------



## aavichai

I know this is an hebrew forum
but i'm interested

i kow suffix "ier" if the singular ends with a Y
like carrier (i think)

is there another words ends with -ier/yer- when the singular doesn't end with Y
(like the Law-->Lawyer)


----------



## shalom00

I don't think there is a connection between the two.

The y to i transformation is when a word ends with y and you add a suffix (in certain cases):
carry -> carrier
carry -> carried

Here -ier turned into -yer, though I did not find another case like it in modern English.
Apparently it occured mainly when the last letter preceeding the suffix was a vowel or w.
E.g., law.

Other examples of -ier are clothier and glazier.


----------



## aavichai

Thank you Shalom


----------



## Egmont

aavichai said:


> ... is there another words ends with -ier/yer- when the singular doesn't end with Y
> (like the Law-->Lawyer)



Sawyer, a person whose job is sawing (usually wood). Maybe others also, but I can't think of any right now.


----------



## aavichai

thanks
so I guess it is abot the W


----------

